# Has Anyone Seen This Woman? (1 Viewer)



## Black_Board (May 15, 2010)

Have you seen her? She lives in the Riverside county. 

One man searches for true love.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 15, 2010)

How many are jotting down notes for a story based on this one?

How many see it having a happy ending?


----------



## Foxee (May 15, 2010)

It's a little creepy.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 15, 2010)

Well, since I seem to have a (totally unwarranted) reputation for being tasteless and _noir_, I figured I wait until somebody else invoked the "stalker" word.   
My immediate thought was,  "this is what the homicide cops run across in chapter 5)

But down in my  vestigial _mensch _within I see a kindred spirit there, and resonate to a pure an ineffable impulse towards the ineffable and probably unattainable.  

There are lots of ways such a story could go.   Let me adapt the plot line of Judy Tenuta in William Gibson's "Pattern Recognition:



> She is really a pretty vain, shallow twit.  (We have a certain amount of evidence for that).  She's looking for a mindless Armani'd jock with a Porsche.  (What Salinger referred to as "a walking penis"--but asccessorized)
> 
> This ad comes to her attention and she is mortified by the creepy aspects of it,  having this gook/geek wagging his tail after her.   But the more she looks it over, the more something inside her starts a tectonic shift.   The blinding light of such uncritical devotion starts besieging her sensibilities and she doesn't know what to do with it.  She can't talk to her friends, who have ridden her unmercifully about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 15, 2010)

Of course he turns out to be a torture/murderer who's been doing this for years.


----------



## Sam (May 15, 2010)

I don't see how this is creepy. Lots of people have met over the Internet, fell in love, and got married. I think we had two cases of it here on WF. Yes, there's always the possibility that the person could be a stalker, but I don't think it's creepy if someone meets someone else over the Internet.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

Sam W said:


> I don't see how this is creepy. Lots of people have met over the Internet, fell in love, and got married. I think we had two cases of it here on WF. Yes, there's always the possibility that the person could be a stalker, but I don't think it's creepy if someone meets someone else over the Internet.



Exactly.

He even says:



> ...she is either a dream come true or a dream too good to be true...



So I think he knows that there's a chance even SHE might not be real.

You only live once. If it works, it'll be one hell of a way to start a relationship.


----------



## Foxee (May 15, 2010)

Sam W said:


> I don't see how this is creepy.


 If someone copies and pastes my picture into their blog and writes a whole thing about searching for me...that's a bit creepy. Then again, I'm pretty sensitive about having my picture out there. Hence not posting it.


----------



## Sigg (May 15, 2010)

I don't think it's real, it's probably another stunt to get money.

Actually it reminds me of when I was in switzerland, I was a member of an english speaking forum and occasionally there would be people posting up stuff like that in hopes of finding their "true love".  It turns out, they were usually eastern european mobsters trying to track someone down.

The whole thing is a little absurd, the guy has never met the girl, never spoken to her (on the net or otherwise), he is going off her picture and her brief description.

If it continues, I'll bet money that it's fake.


----------



## Foxee (May 15, 2010)

The one about the two streakers meeting was a lot funnier.


----------



## Patrick (May 15, 2010)

It's a bit servile and over the top as a way to initiate some sort of contact.


----------



## JosephB (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, Black Board -- I guess e-harmony was a bust. But maybe you're on to something. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## Sam (May 15, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> It's a bit servile and over the top as a way to initiate some sort of contact.



Let me put it this way to you, Mer: Do you talk as well as you write? Sometimes, people can express themselves beautifully when they write, but would mumble the same line if they had to say it to someone's face.


----------



## Black_Board (May 17, 2010)

It's updated.

I will post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Black_Board (May 21, 2010)

Yes. Not only has it been updated: http://whereisdebby.wordpress.com 

But there are pictures to prove that it's real and not a scam.


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

That's stalking, yo.  Consensual, mutual internet contact is cool, but that doesn't look like the case here.  Watch out, Debbie - or he'll getcha.  I read the first few paragraphs and he says he can tell she's his soulmate by the way she words her profile. . . don't really buy it.  They say there's love at first sight, can there be such a thing as love at first read?


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Let me put it this way to you, Mer: Do you talk as well as you write? Sometimes, people can express themselves beautifully when they write, but would mumble the same line if they had to say it to someone's face.



I don't know quite what you mean by that. My speech is slightly different to my written word. I have some colloquial mannerisms that I keep out of my writing and I don't have as much time to think about what I am going to say when I am talking as I do when I am writing. That's the same for everybody. I stay silent when I don't have anything to contribute or when my thoughts aren't collected, so as to avoid what you're mentioning there.



caelum said:


> That's stalking, yo.  Consensual, mutual internet  contact is cool, but that doesn't look like the case here.  Watch out,  Debbie - or he'll getcha.  I read the first few paragraphs and he says  he can tell she's his soulmate by the way she words her profile. . .  don't really buy it.  They say there's love at first sight, can there be  such a thing as love at first read?



Love at first sight definitely exists;  I am smitten by your polar bear with chainsaw... I want him on my team when the zombie apocalypse arrives.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the word "soulmate" make anyone else gag?


----------



## Foxee (May 21, 2010)

No. Though to think that someone's your soulmate because you read a profile seems really over the top.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 21, 2010)

You know...
This'll probably piss people off.  (Shocker)
But I look back on this, and a couple of other recent threads, and I scratch my head.  I look at these things and I immediately start seeing scenarios, stories.  You can see one in this this thread.   

But  all the other posters seem to be more interested in passing judgements.   If not going out and killing somebody THEY never met because of a picture or quote on the internet.  

Writing forum, all that.    I dunno.   I'm just saying.


----------



## Patrick (May 21, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Is it just me, or does the word "soulmate" make anyone else gag?


 
It's a bit sweet for my taste. I prefer something a bit sour like: "you're my insurance plan".


----------



## caelum (May 21, 2010)

And then there's "preparer of food"





sorry:-\"


----------



## Intel (Oct 17, 2010)

What it is bruh? What happened wit that hoe mayne? You hit that bubble yet?


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait....so this guy considers himself perfect? No one's perfect. There's no such thing as perfect love.


----------



## Lamperoux (Oct 17, 2010)

Ricky Jalapeno said:


> Wait....so this guy considers himself perfect? No one's perfect. There's no such thing as perfect love.


 
killjoy.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Oct 17, 2010)

Well *SORRY* for giving my opinion.


----------



## Intel (Oct 17, 2010)

When he said that she was perfect I think he meant to say that she is perky.


----------

